# Проблеммы с rdesktop / krdc ... etc... [SOLVED]

## Loryk

Собственно проблема состоит в том, что:

(протоколу RDP с Windows машинами)

1. krdc / tsclient (RDP):

 - Не всегда с первого раза коннектится по 

 - После коннекта по прохождению 10-30 сек, сессия улетает ни сказав ни слова

2. rdesktop

- После залогинивания на машину вылетает с ошибкой "Ошибка сегментирования"

(по протоколу Х-ов)

1. tsclient

- сессия закрываться при (локально) переключении на другой(е) рабочий стол или приложение...

З.Ы.

К сожалению работать удаленно с разными типами ОС мне приходиться в связи со спецификой работы.. и для меня эта проблема критична ... За ранее благодарен за любую помощь  :Smile: Last edited by Loryk on Sun May 06, 2007 11:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Loryk wrote:*   

> 2. rdesktop
> 
> - После залогинивания на машину вылетает с ошибкой "Ошибка сегментирования"
> 
> 

 

1) Попробуй revdep-rebuild

2) Покажи CFLAGS

----------

## Loryk

Перекомпилить как ты говоришь, ( а с каким пакетом оно идет, что-то я у себя этого не нашел, или это параметр ммэйка? я вижу только не эмержаный пакет sys-kernel/module-rebuild - это он?), но я до того как писать попробовал сделать:

В флагах поставить rdesktop переимержить все зависимые пакеты... (соответсвено с перекопиляцией)

Так же просто переемержить все связанное с system и rdc ... и т.д. ...

Вот мой make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

#CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=O

CFLAGS="-mtune=i686 -O3 -pipe -march=pentium4"

USE="mmx sse sse1 sse2 sse3 unicode automount tiff ldap samba utf8 i810 aiglx -debug zeroconf glitz -ncurses userlocales kerberos java" #rdesktop

LINGUAS="ru en russian"

LANG="ru"

LANGUAGE="ru"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

KEYWORD="~x86"

```

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Loryk wrote:*   

> Вот мой make.conf:
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-mtune=i686 -O3 -pipe -march=pentium4"
> 
> ...

 

Замени -O3 на -O2 и собери снова мир.

----------

## Loryk

Пересобрал... ничего не изменилось ...

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Loryk wrote:*   

> Пересобрал... ничего не изменилось ...

 

Тогда смело пиши сюда: https://bugs.gentoo.org/

Я б еще раз попробовал погуглить и тут поиск по форуму.

----------

## Loryk

Ну гуглить и по этому форуму искать - я сразу и сам догадался  :Smile: 

Так что это баг проги? Ну хороше, а с чем это может быть связанно, у моего сотрудника стоит правда не гента, но софт практически такой же, и удаленный доступ у него отлично работат ... а тут ...

----------

## blackbumer

после обновления системы(emerge -DNu world) такая же ерунда,

в логах 2003 сервер

пишет Failed to load Terminal Server Profile path" 

Event ID 1218

в майкрософте написано что эта ошибка возникает когда у подключаемого пользователя не вхатает прав

в нашем случае права не менялись и до обновления генты все работало как часы

----------

## blackbumer

SOLVED

СМОТРИМ ЗДЕСЬ: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=174485

скачиваем два патча

потом вся процедура может выглядеть так:

```

patch /usr/portage/net-misc/rdesktop/rdesktop-1.5.0-r1.ebuild rdesktop-ebuild-version-bump.patch

mv rdesktop-1.5.0-libX11-segfault-fix.patch /usr/portage/net-misc/rdesktop/files/

ebuild /usr/portage/net-misc/rdesktop/rdesktop-1.5.0-r1.ebuild manifest

ebuild /usr/portage/net-misc/rdesktop/rdesktop-1.5.0-r1.ebuild digest

emerge -C rdesktop && emerge rdesktop

```

ENJOY

----------

